# Damn...a painful fastrope



## nineteen-delta (Aug 7, 2007)

:doh:[ame="http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b351/breaker2001us/?action=view&current=2.flv"]Video of damn - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting[/ame]


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 7, 2007)

Man, even I felt that burn in lol


----------



## Polar Bear (Aug 7, 2007)

Did even have a hold of the rope LOL


----------



## x SF med (Aug 7, 2007)

Geronimo!  Oh, shit, we're fast roping, not jumping... Thump!


----------



## Gypsy (Aug 7, 2007)

Oh damn!


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2007)

Pow!


----------



## tova (Aug 7, 2007)

Gypsy said:


> Oh damn!



x2 - sheese! :eek:


----------



## Looon (Aug 7, 2007)

60ft on his face......ouch/doh:doh:

At least when I fell, it was out of a bird and I didn't do a face plant.


----------



## EATIII (Aug 7, 2007)

Ranger Luna said:


> 60ft on his face......ouch/doh:doh:
> 
> At least when I fell, it was out of a bird and I didn't do a face plant.



Bet it still Hurt like a bitch!


----------



## Looon (Aug 7, 2007)

*LMAO*



EATIII said:


> Bet it still Hurt like a bitch!


Still does to this day.:bleh:


----------



## pardus (Aug 7, 2007)

First thing I thought of was Luna when I saw that


----------



## USN Intel Guy (Aug 7, 2007)

Sorry, but that was pretty funny. :)


----------



## JustAnotherJ (Aug 8, 2007)

did anyone else hear the crack?  I saw a guy peel off at about 35 ft, ruck and all.  He however wasn't so eager to walk it off


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm still waiting for the day that tower collapses. Everytime we went up there , you hear it creaking and slightly swaying. He probably roped down with a fury after hearing that piece of shit sound like it was about to crumble !


----------



## Mikko1208 (Aug 8, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> He probably roped down with a fury after hearing that piece of shit sound like it was about to crumble !




"Fuck the legs, I m going !"


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> I'm still waiting for the day that tower collapses. Everytime we went up there , you hear it creaking and slightly swaying. He probably roped down with a fury after hearing that piece of shit sound like it was about to crumble !



stop now, Rangers only train with/on state of the art gear/equipment,lol

When I went threw RIP at the top of Cardiac by Lawsen, those Bldg's should of been condemed.there we 2x6's attached to the main supports in the class rooms/barracks. "The Good Old Days" :eek:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2007)

Top of the line gear huh ? :doh:


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 8, 2007)

EATIII said:


> stop now, Rangers only train with/on state of the art gear/equipment,lol
> 
> When I went threw RIP at the top of Cardiac by Lawsen, those Bldg's should of been condemed.there we 2x6's attached to the main supports in the class rooms/barracks. "The Good Old Days" :eek:


 
Why else would they hide the tower in the middle of the woods.... so they can deny it if a platoon dies from it lol


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2007)

A whole platoon ? damn !


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

Ravage said:


> A whole platoon ? damn !



out of a 53 in about 8 sec.:eek:


----------



## Ravage (Aug 8, 2007)

You guys really are hard core if you wanna go down a bulding that might come down on Your heads at any moment !


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 8, 2007)

Who said want to lol


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Who said want to lol



so true, LOL


----------



## Looon (Aug 8, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> Who said want to lol


It worked fine when I used it.:uhh:

Back when roping was hard!!


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Aug 8, 2007)

yeah back when it was first constructed in 1984


----------



## EATIII (Aug 8, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> yeah back when it was first constructed in 1984



84 was a good year!


----------

